# Currently living in Riyadh, Al Yamama 2 - Suggestions for nice compounds suitable for my wife and dog



## swksalife (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi there, I'm a British Expat living in Riyadh just now. Am staying with a friend in Al Yamama 2 compound. It's nice and chilled and I'm happy with the gym personally but it's a little on the quiet side for when my wife and dog come over and I leave to go to work. I'd like a compound that has a little more activity. I think Al Nahkla is a little too pricy though. I basically would like a villa rather than an apartment (for the dog).

Somewhere nice where the local gym has "classes" that my wife can join or a bit more social area where I can go for a coffee with her (and not have to leave the compound all the time). Does anyone have any recommendations?

My work is in Al Kharj which is south of Riyadh so I don't want to be too deep within the city centre that I'm battling traffic to work every morning. Just wanted to know where people have lived and what they recommend?

I'm going to make some appointments and visit a few compounds. I love Al Yamama 2 but it's really more for couples that both work during the day. If one of you were "staying at home" then Al Yamama 2 isn't lively enough.


----------



## Amberjade (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi, 

husband and I are in the process of moving over, British from london currently in Singapore,
Feb 2020 we did lots of viewings 
Vives - compound homes were so nice but it was very new a year ago so not sure if it has established more socially, Ishbillia large but a bit like ‘sims village’ well to me anyway. We stayed at Al Nahkla in their hotel and it’s lovely their bit I’m not sure if it wouldn’t get very repetitive very quickly. 
I loved the California personally
Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## swksalife (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi Amberjade,

Thanks so much for the reply!

It's great here. You'll love it. My Iqama's taking a while still but i've finally got a Saudi sim card for my phone which has made hiring a car and things like that, a lot easier! Saudi's closed their borders until April so I'll have to wait longer for my Emma (my wife) and my dog to arrive. I miss them a lot and although I've worked offshore a large portion of my life, this will be the longest I've ever been away from them.

I've had a look at a lot of places since my last post and I've found that there are plenty of compounds but they can just be basically a housing estate with barely any facilities. What you really want instead is basically a "village complex", like Ishibilia, Al Yamama and Al Nahkla. A village has bigger streets and has a community and facilities to make things more sociable. Al Nahkla is lovely but it's too far north for me and it's very pricey (as you'd expect for a #1 resort that's won that award 10 years in a row). If your budget can stretch to their costs and your work is north Riyadh then absolutely, I think it's wonderful and definitely go for it!

I did wander over to Ishibilia but the 2-bed apartment had a very small footprint and the kitchen only had a 2-hob stove with an integrated (combo) washer and dryer among other items. It was more for a "holiday let" than a long-term couple staying, working and living.

I've gone for Ranco Compound instead. It's really nice there and it's still South Riyadh so I'm closer to my work in Al Kharj. My colleague lives in Al Yamama (25 mins) so we can still car share. Living North Riyadh adds on 40 minutes to my commute so for me, it's not worth living in that part of the city.

It's great in Riyadh. Really lovely people. The only time Saudi's are not polite is when they're behind a steering wheel and then anything goes, basically! lol.

If there's any help you need feel free to reach out. I can DM you my WhatsApp number. I don't regret leaving the UK at all in these crazy times. The lifestyle here is better in my opinion and their handling of covid has been so much better. I keep telling Emma the sooner I can get her (and the dog) here, the nicer everything will be as we'll all be together.

All the best and by all means, reach out if you want to ask something 

Best regards!


----------



## Amberjade (Jan 21, 2021)

swksalife said:


> Hi Amberjade,
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, how long have you been there for, when do you expect your Iqama to be ready for you to be able to start the process for your wife? 

Thanks
Amber


----------



## swksalife (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi Amber, I've been here since 16th December - I got away from the UK just in time before Matt Hancock scared the rest of the world by saying tew "new C19 strain is out of control in the UK" so I felt really lucky! Apparently according to the lawyer my company used, the Iqama will be ready in less than 2 weeks. I think my company submitted the paperwork 3 weeks ago. My colleague and I are on our business visas for the time being. 

For the visa process and applying to the UK London KSA Embassy we used a company called Rapid Visas - the guy Vishal is a really nice chap who sorts out the paperwork and mediates to the embassy on your behalf. It's an excellent service.

What visa are you planning to get? Is it your husband who has the job in KSA or are you both working and you both will have an Iqama? Vishal said to me, for my wife, the "Family Visit" visa will be sufficient with my Iqama. My wife isn't just visiting though - she will live with me permanently for the whole duration of our stay in Riyadh. I need to double-check with Vishal, that this is the correct visa for her once my Iqama number (and ID card) comes through.

What do your arrangements look like on this front?

I have a friend who is a nurse and she applied for the Iqama herself and it took her just 2 weeks to get hers but it could be because she is in healthcare that the Iqama process is a lot more straightforward. I heard somewhere that granting of the Iqama can depend on your company of the ratio of Saudi nationals to foreigners and there is a little bit of red tape there. We'll see. I can keep you updated!  - Hopefully it doesn't take long, I really miss Emma and our dog and want them with me asap! lol


----------



## Madimahmood (Jul 3, 2021)

swksalife said:


> Hi Amberjade,
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply!
> 
> ...


 Hi, im moving in a couple of months, first time working abroad and would love some advice. Im moving to Riyadh too.


----------



## MSaid (Dec 18, 2021)

dear swksalife,

really your post is too useful specially for me because im going to move by end of the month to riyadh along with my family and my work will at kharj too so is it possible to let me know how much is the two bedroom appartment at ranco village and also is the school bus with extra charges or its free service included with the rent also is the school bus can reach to khaled international school
Thanks again and I appreciate your feedback


----------

